# Instructions/Walkthough Removing Truck bed



## jesseagreen (Nov 26, 2007)

Instructions and or Walkthrough Removing Truck bed

Hey guys. I got a gas leak. The leak is pretty big and leaking from the dry rubber hose that goes from the tank to the Fuel system. I have heard of two methods to replacing these houses

Dropping the tank (harder way.. From what im reading)
Removed the bed and work from the top (what im going to try to do)

However I have searched the forums and Google and cant find detailed instructions or pics of how to accomplish this task.
Things im looking for its Bolt locations, Wires that would have to be unplugged (tail lights etc)

If you guys know any sites with a walkthrough I would be very happy. Thanks for helping this Nissan Newbie out >

:newbie:


----------



## parttime (Jun 6, 2007)

Jess, since you had no help yet I'll see what I can do. I have no pictures but have removed a few beds. Ok bolts, you only have six, three on each side, two right behind the cab, two right behind the rear wheels, and two at the end of the frame, spray these well with pb blaster or something like it, note the placement of the bushings for re-assembley. you have to remove three phillips head screws at the fuel filler( behind the door). On the wiring you just need to unplug one place in the very rear of the bed. I used a set of saw-horses behind the truck to set the bed on after you lift it off, if your useing friends to lift I would recommend six, three on each side. watch your fuel filler hose and mud flaps as you move it back. I hope this helps, it's not that bad a job and is alot easier than dropping the tank( I've done it both ways) good luck


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

Thats pretty much it, you might have to disconnect the lights at the license plate. You might could make an engine hoist work for you, be sure whatever you hook it to is strong enough to support the weight of the bed. I'd be leery of the 4 small hooks in the bed.


----------



## bkea (Feb 4, 2005)

The two other guys are on the money. I've removed mine twice. Definitely easier to remove the bed than drop the tank. There may also be a ground strap somewhere near the spare tire. 

It will help a lot if you have a cherry picker or engine lift to lift it up. I used the four blots in the bed. Its actullay not too heavy. My wife and I moved mine around. And have somebody to help guide it off and on without scratching the cab (like I did).


----------



## asianstyle (May 19, 2011)

bringing back on old thread. so i am replacing my bed soon because mine is rusted out. i tried removing bolts and snapped the two closet to the cab. now the other four are so rusted on that I may have to get them torched off. my question is, are the bolts part of the bed where you can just sit the need bed down on top then just use the nut to tighten it up or what? I can't see how your suppose to put a bolt in the hole after the bed is set to tighten it down.


----------

